# 4x4 blinc 2 cycle mathod



## Gabig (Sep 15, 2010)

When I can find this method, I can't find it on the internet


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you check the entire internet?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, Google is actually so good that it even finds it misspelled his way:
http://www.google.com/search?q=4x4+blinc+2+cycle+mathod


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 15, 2010)

GAH! If only there were a search function on this site, that would produce the accurate result even if you spelled terrible!! That would've made things so much easier!


----------



## riffz (Sep 15, 2010)

Srsly guys... At least learn to solve the centers using comms. They're really easy.


----------

